# Sticky  REVIEW: Audio X (Florence, Alabama)



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Review for:*
_Audio X_ in Florence, Alabama​

*Details:*
Audio X. 
210 Seville St #A, Florence, AL 
(256) 383-6150​

*Website:*
Facebook Link​


*Specific Contact:*
Steve Cook

Multiple World SPL Champion
Multiple World Sound Quality Champion
You can find more of his credentials online:
MECA Member of the Month August | 12 Volt News

I've known Steve for about 4 years now... give or take. As a competitor and shop owner, he's one of the most classy and dedicated people I've ever known. His desire to help others is excellent and he always does so without a hint of elitism; even though he's got one of the best sounding SQ cars in the world and has smashed SPL records. Talking with Steve, you find he's one of the most humble and helpful people you'd meet. In this hobby that goes a very long way.

I plan on having Steve do an install job in my wife's new car (whenever we purchase it). Frankly, I can't touch his install skills. He makes this stuff look easy while fantastic at the same time!

I'd recommend Steve highly, to anyone. Not only do you get a great installer but you also get someone with his finger on the pulse of our hobby. He competes regularly in SQ and builds cars for this. He's built championship cars besides his own and cranks them out like it's nothing.​


*Work Done:*
In 2009 I asked Steve to build me a set of kickpanels that vented through the car's sheet metal and to the outside; otherwise known as an aperiodic enclosure. 

Steve did a very thorough and amazing install. You can find a few sample pictures below and a link to my build log as well, detailing the work.

Everything was done in a timely manner. After the install, Steve even tuned the car for me. At 4 am I got a text from him telling me he had tuned it all night. That's dedication!

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...y/21873-2006-civic-lx-sedan-build-thread.html


In the pictures below, black carpet is used on the kicks. At the time, Steve didn't have a tan to match my carpet and it was going to take a couple more days to get it in so I just told him to use black. I've since changed the color, but the craftsmanship is superb!










AP vent:











Here are pictures of the build process:


----------



## d5sc (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Audio X - Florence, AL*

Yes, Steve Cook (Audio X) does EXCELLENT work! 

I always look forward to build threads from Audio X as you know the work will be first rate and SQ oriented.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Audio X - Florence, AL*

They are the wrong color.....lol! J/K They look great! I really like his installs in all the exotic cars he gets in. Seems like a top notch operation there!!!!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Gonna bump this for a bit of exposure.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Audio X (Florence, Alabama)*

Steve Cook - Team Zapco Member, sick installer/competitor. Balls out crazy fabrications. Google his work, I assure high accolades.


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Audio X (Florence, Alabama)*



bikinpunk said:


>


The wooden baffle is attached to the body by screws then spray foamed (Great stuff) around the edges right? Really cool. I never thought about making it actually part of the car. Might do that with an IB baffle in the trunk too, I like the semi stealth grills.

Looks good. Do you have any finished pics with the tan carpet? Or could you direct me to them? (I guess it shouldn't be in this thread since you did that part yourself)


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Audio X (Florence, Alabama)*



GouRiki said:


> Do you have any finished pics with the tan carpet? Or could you direct me to them? (I guess it shouldn't be in this thread since you did that part yourself)


here's a few pics of things I did a while after Steve did the kick build for me...

Heavy duty grilles:











I changed the midbasses out to Scan Speak 18wu Illuminators. The picture shows them surface mounted, but I wound up flush mounting them.










here's a pic of the car with the final carpet. These pictures are a couple years old and the pillars are completely different now so don't pay attention to those.


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Audio X (Florence, Alabama)*

Wow! Those last two pics, they really disappear. Thanks for the info Erin!

Edit: Damn, I can't believe how those fit with the rest of the floor. He really did a good job making those (had to comment again).

Also wanted to ask, how are they aimed?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: Audio X (Florence, Alabama)*

aimed at the opposite listener.

keep in mind I'm only using them as midbasses. They play up to about 200hz with a 24dB slope. I have midranges that take over above 300hz.


----------



## GouRiki (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: Audio X (Florence, Alabama)*



bikinpunk said:


> aimed at the opposite listener.
> 
> keep in mind I'm only using them as midbasses. They play up to about 200hz with a 24dB slope. I have midranges that take over above 300hz.


Ah Didn't realize that. I was thinking it was a two-way. But I have the same aiming (opposite listener, ear level, based on my height) for my kicks currently in a two-way active. They are MLK165's and they seem to do well like this. My kicks are removeable, but vented into the vehicle's body. I like how yours flow with the floor of the car.


----------



## Tnutt19 (Dec 22, 2010)

*Re: Audio X (Florence, Alabama)*

Wow they look awesome!


----------



## Deepti (Jun 21, 2013)

Hi,
How much powered these are? I mean to say watt? 
Installation of music system is really difficult, I realize. :2thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

I've sat and listened to this car, top notch sound. Very impressive.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Bumping this back up...


Earlier this year I took it upon myself to install the Illusion Audio C10 10 inch woofers in the front of my car in sealed enclosures. I did a pretty decent job for a DIY'r but I wasn't really completely happy with them. I'd been slowly working on rebuilding them but finally threw in the towel after I was asked to go on work travel again... I realized I just didn't have the time to do what I wanted and with winter approaching, my fiberglass window was pretty much closing. 

I drove the hour over to Steve's shop and had him look over the car. We decided on a price and the plan was for him to re-do my kicks in a way that would mimic factory look as best he could (again, these are 10 inch shallow subs in the kicks... it's an undertaking). He also was going to do some work on the trunk for me to show off my new amp.

Fast forward to tonight when I got the last bit of updates from him. You can read about the progress in my build log here. But here's the end result:



ErinH said:


> Talked to Steve a bit ago and he is finished with the kicks. Not done with the amp wall but I may drive up to his shop and help knock that out Monday or I'll take it back to him after I get everything wired up. He sent me pictures of the finished kicks. Words cannot really convey how excited and happy I am. He did in a week what I wouldn't have been able to do at all. The fit/finish is incredible. They dang near look factory! He said he put memory foam in the floors so I may just want to wear slippers to pick the car up. lol





So, again, if anyone is looking for incredible custom work from a guy who is extremely highly regarded in the SQ and SPL community and cranks out high caliber SQ build after another, Steve and his guys at Audio X are the people to see.


----------

